

Picking A Co-Founder: Learn From My Mistakes - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/picking-a-co-founder-by-manukumar/

======
jon914
Along similar lines, make sure you have clear and reasonable terms for parting
ways with your co-founder in the unlikely event that that happens. It will
save you from major headaches later on.

I recently went through that process, and even for an amicable split, it was a
lot more work to resolve than I would have liked.

